# Online classical music radio



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello - 

I am looking to listen to an online classical music station, not 'radio' on iTunes or Spotify. An actual station that streams online. But I would prefer one that plays a good amount of romantic and 20th Century and Modern/Contemporary works as well. And any that play full symphonies and not just 8-10 movements or works too.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JRFuerst said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am looking to listen to an online classical music station, not 'radio' on iTunes or Spotify. An actual station that streams online. But I would prefer one that plays a good amount of romantic and 20th Century and Modern/Contemporary works as well. And any that play full symphonies and not just 8-10 movements or works too.
> 
> ...


Hi Jason, which part off the globe are we talking about?


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Hi Jason, which part off the globe are we talking about?


I live in the US, but if I can stream it over the web, I don't care what language it is in.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

My 2 favorites are WFMT which streams from Chicago (it's our local station as well) and Radio Venice (Italy) BBC Radio 3 is terrific but streams with a low bit rate in the US although their web site offers higher bit rate offerings. Radio Catalunya and Swiss Radio (3 Language Choices!) are also good options


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JRFuerst said:


> I live in the US, but if I can stream it over the web, I don't care what language it is in.


Try this one, perhaps it helps a bit.

http://www.accuradio.com/classical/


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you both for the help.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My local radio station in Davidson, NC has been broadcasting since 1972 and it is a quality station with a variety of programs. I've volunteered for their pledge drives several times.

http://www.wdav.org


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A friend of mine has a app on his i phone and he can listen to almost the whole world, little search in your app store does the trick.


----------

